# My Claudia Miller Benefit Pen



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The bidding was fast and large. I spoke to Trodery after winning and he stated he was looking for a pen in Turquoise and Red.

Once I got my mind wrapped around those color combos, I went with a Majestic Paradise Peal Red. I wanted something that would pop and give the pen some depth. The light dances around inside when turned in the sunlight.

I think the results look great and it gives me a Patriotic feel as well in those colors.

I wish my photography skills were better so I could share the real beauty of this pen.

Thank you Trodery and all the other bidders. I want to also Thank Eric for putting this together and allowing me to help.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow...... very nice.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one beautiful Pen!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That IS a beauty, Bill.....:cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... I think Bill thought I was hitting the crack pipe when I asked for something turquoise and red but I think it turned out awesome!

Thanks again Bill!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I think Bill thought I was hitting the crack pipe when I asked for something turquoise and red but I think it turned out awesome!
> 
> Thanks again Bill!


You got 'strange' tastes, Bud...I still remember the quest for a 'halloween' pen for you...had to be orange and black...to match yore new wrist watch, as I recall.....but we got er done....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Whatever the reason, those colors work beautiful together


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

That's looks really good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful great picture as well thanks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful pen Bill!!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Only got one word. WOW!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure how you did it, but it sure looks great.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful pen, great deed done by both men!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

excellent work Bill. and kudos for your donation efforts!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Spectacular Pen and very nice photography

WT


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful pen!


----------

